# Need snapper recipes



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

What's your favorite snapper recipes ? In the oven, on the grill, or in the fryer... Got a mess of fish and would love some new ideas. Thanks to all :thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The one in the recipe section. It has been a favorite for many years by many people on the PFF. It is under PECAN CRUSTED SNAPPER.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Deeplines.. Keep em coming


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Any idea where the pecan crusted recipe is?... I searched and can't find  I think it was left on the old forum


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres one I use/made up to a degree. chop 3 cloves garlic semi fine heat 1 cup of white wine throw in garlic simmer till reduced to about 1/3 cup slowly melt a stick of butter into this. soak fish for 15 mins in 1/4 cup lime or lemon juice 1 tbl spoon worchestershire Tbl spoon chopped celantro and 1 of chopped basil dash or 2 of Franks hot sauce and add pepper to taste NO SALT get the grill nice and hot dredge one side of the filets through wine reduction put this side on the grill baste otherside lightly then a bit heavier right as you turn them. do not over cook. If you really want to really kick it up double the wine garlic reduction sauce saute roughly chopped scallops in butter remove them from skillet add a bit more butter and enough flour to make a smooth paste add wine reduction to deglaze the pan bring to simmer then start adding cream at a simmer till you have the medium light thickness of sauce add 2 dashes of white pepper a bit of nutmeg then black pepper SLOWLY to taste. Stir in scallops and serve over your grilled snapper. If you like a smoother flavor flambe the scallops with some sherry. The flavors are spectacular and Its freakin amazing to watch you can do it all on your grill and a side burner. I dont. If you take your time I promise you will be a culinary hero! I would serve this with a nice soft french bread, simple salad (add a bit of small mozzarella or feta chunks) with a citrus vinagerette dressing. Grill some asperges with lemon butter and a bit of balsamic and sprinkle with fresh grated parm. Dessert Im thinkin cherry crepes with almond whipped cream. I know this sounds intense and it will take you about 4 hours to get it all together but brother its really over the top! I am not a pro. I have several children and try to lure them all home by throwin down on the flavor pallet at least once a month. CHEERS!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Less is more with snapper. Butter, lemon juice, salt and pepper, a dash of garlic power. Then broil, grill, bake until till it flakes.

Too much seasoning and you cover up the fish goodness. IMHO


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go...this is the one I use and is pretty much the same as the one posted on the old forum. You can use any firm white fish. 

4 grouper or snapper fillets, cut about 1-inch thick, 4 to 6 ounces each
1 stick butter, melted, plus 1 tablespoon whole butter
1 cup pecans, ground into crumbs in a food processor
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
Salt and pepper
4 lemon wedges, for garnish

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Rinse the fish, pat dry and season. Dredge the fish in the melted butter. Spread the ground pecans on a plate and press the fish into the crumbs to coat. Turn the fillets and coat the other side. In a cast iron or other heavy, ovenproof skillet, heat the 1 tablespoon of whole butter with the oil. When it begins to sizzle, sear the fish about 3 minutes per side. Place the skillet in the oven for 6 to 10 minutes, depending on the thickness of the fillets and your preference for degree of doneness.

Serve with honey mustard sauce. I like orange blossom honey but use what you have. Add mustard to taste along with some Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning and drizzle over the cooked fish.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

one of the best recipes i have come across is an L&N seafood ....they are out of business now. but i bribed the chef for the recipe. it is good, but addictive. i only cook it once or twice a year, cause once you start, you can't stop.




1/3 each, honey, tequilla, lime juice
that's your marinade.

topping is 

1 can black beans
1 tsp garlic
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp white pepper
2 bay leaves.

simmer

add 

1 can whole kernel corn

cook down

add salsa

take fish, top with salsa, then with tortilia chips..

kind of like popcorn. you eat way too much


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*That one just went in the recipe folder*

Sounds GREAT! Will try that one this weekend.



rocklobster said:


> one of the best recipes i have come across is an L&N seafood ....they are out of business now. but i bribed the chef for the recipe. it is good, but addictive. i only cook it once or twice a year, cause once you start, you can't stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys are making me hungry... Hey sushi maker , you related to emril and Wolfgang? That's a hell of a recipe  gonna have to attempt that sometime. Thanks for All the recipes and ideas


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*emeril*



surffisher said:


> You guys are making me hungry... Hey sushi maker , you related to emril and Wolfgang? That's a hell of a recipe  gonna have to attempt that sometime. Thanks for All the recipes and ideas


Naw no relation just love to cook and found I can get the whole family together when I put together an over the top meal. I promise if you try it you will love it. I also like to use the wine reduction without the butter to saute royal red shrimp and pinapple chucks in and then pop some butter in just to glaze em up thendo the sherry flambe' This one is easy and takes about 30 min. start to finish. Oh I serve them shrimp -pinapple-shrimp ect. on bamboo skewers. Give it a whorl !


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be first in line to buy your cookbook sushi maker :notworthy:


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

rocklobster said:


> one of the best recipes i have come across is an L&N seafood ....they are out of business now. but i bribed the chef for the recipe. it is good, but addictive. i only cook it once or twice a year, cause once you start, you can't stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm.... yea... I think I may have to pull some snapper out of the freezer for this one! Thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice and simple. Scale side down on the BGE with butter and a little old bay. Doesn't take long. Delicious!!


----------

